

Pagerduty-angular: Adds search and filter capabilities to PagerDuty - MosheZada
https://github.com/MosheZada/pagerduty-angular

======
ultrasaurus
Cool. Once I get a chance to look it over, I'll add this to
[http://developer.pagerduty.com/documentation/code](http://developer.pagerduty.com/documentation/code)

------
MosheZada
ok, let me know if you have some ideas and issues with my projects

